# MusicMatch Jukebox 7.5 (NOT)



## RJCaldwell

For several years I have been a user of MusicMatch Jukebox and upgraded to Version 7.5 but didn't like the newer versions so I stayed with 7.5. Last week MusicMatch Jukebox would not open. I tried to uninstall it and reinstall it but no luck - it will not run.
I have used it on this computer for about 2.5 years and have run Windows XP SP2 the whole time and allow XP to update all updates.
Only a couple things have changed - updated IE to the latest version 7. Didn't care for it and installed Mozilla Firefox 2.0. Subscription to Trend Micro Internet Security 2006 expired and upgraded to TMIS 2007 (which seems to use a lot of memory).
Why won't MMJB install and run?


----------



## Telstar

RJCaldwell said:


> For several years I have been a user of MusicMatch Jukebox and upgraded to Version 7.5.1026 but didn't like the newer versions so I stayed with 7.5. Last week MusicMatch Jukebox would not open. I tried to uninstall it and reinstall it but no luck - it will not run?


*RJ...Were you getting "RPC" error popups when you tried to install it?*

RJ, listen to me carefully
...or you'll end up like I did in my recent thread in the TSG>Security Forum...
*>Read the entire thread or just go to the [url=http://forums.techguy.org/security/520521-solved-victim-yazzle-smitfraud-c-3.html#post4205857]Telstar Post #45*[/url].

I also liked MMJB v7.5 (even better than the newer versions) and had it for many years.

(Excerpts from that thread)
"A couple of weeks ago I tried to update *Windows Media Player from v10 to v11* it messed with my computer and I could *no longer open or start MMJB v7.5*...and I liked that older version of MMJB and wanted it back so I was looking to reinstall it."
(which I never did).

I Googled to find a download site and the one I found happened to be a *"hack" version* that I clicked on at that site and then my problems began:

I got infected by:
*
Trojan Horse Generic 2.ISQ
Trojan.W32.ZLOB
YazzleSudoku (Yazzle.Clickspring)
Smitfraud-C.
shost.exe
ismini.exe
Smitfraud-C.Toolbar888
ADWARE.SOFTOMATE
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***THANK YOU!* to *cybertech* for helping me clean these from my computer** :up: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A reliable site that I tried to install from is this one *MMJB Software Archives*
(This is NOT that hack site...I removed the link right away from my computer when I found out I had the infestation indicated)

But everytime I tried to install it I kept getting *RPC* Remote Procedure Call...which I'm pretty sure means that the installation was not able to contact MusicMatch to complete the install and probably means that v7.5 is no longer supported by MM.

I'd still like to get back v7.5 but now I have to be carefull (and let this be a warning to you) where I download that version from...IF IT'S AVAILABLE AT ALL NOW.

Hope this helps.

Let me know if you have any questions.



btw...I ended up installing *MusicMatchJukebox v10*...now owned by *Yahoo!* (which probably accounts for elimination of those older versions of MM)...v10 is not bad but, it doesn't have the particular skin that I liked in v7.5.


----------



## RJCaldwell

As you said - Version 7.5 was my favorite. I tried to reinstall from the original MMJB 7.5 installation program file that I had saved to a CDR along with my upgrade serial number, which didn't work since the installer would hang about 1/3 of the way through.
Wish I knew why it stopped working suddenly. Maybe the Yahoo thing had something to do with it.
Some of the threads I read mentioned cleaning up the old files and getting a clean install. 
I did not try to upgrade to the windows media program. I did not get RPC errors, just a non working program and an impossible reinstall.
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Telstar

RJCaldwell said:


> * I tried to reinstall from the original MMJB 7.5 installation program file that I had saved* to a CDR along with my upgrade serial number, which didn't work since the installer would hang about 1/3 of the way through.


I spent many, many hours (about two weeks ago) trying to figure out what was going on when MMJB v7.5 failed to start and then I tried to reinstall from the installation .exe I had in my MusicMatch Directory...when that didn't work I figured I might have some corrupted files so I (dumb move) deleted all MM installation files from my computer thinking I could simply find another installation on line...that's where my problem began.

I'd Like to hear from others who have had recent installation experience (with version 7.5) to confirm that the problem is simply that v7.5 is no longer supported by (Yahoo!) MusicMatch and it's futile to try and reinstall it from ANY download site.

And, RJ, if you find any success in finding and successfully installing MMJB v7.5, please post back here and I'll give it a try also.

Thanks.


----------



## RJCaldwell

Sorry for the passage of time since my last post but...
Nothing that I did worked for MusicMatch 7.5 so I gave up on it - somewhere, somehow something changed it and trashed the program - it wouldn't reinstall it and got hung up in the install shield wizzard.
About 2 years ago I purchased MMJB 10 and got the Plus version. I didn't care for it and went back to 7.5. Now, I found 10 on a disk, reinstalled it with no problems, and it is now my default player - like it or not.


----------



## Yelpir

I have a been a user of Musicmatch Jukebox for many years. I found that version 7.0 suited me better than any of the subsequent versions. Recently I bought A brand new computer and have just finished installing all the software and updating Windows XP. The last step in my setup schedule was to install Jukebox 7.0. The install froze. The only way out was to reset the computer. I now had a corrupted install of Jukebox on my computer that did not work and that I could not uninstall. I was pretty desperate. I tried re-installing 7.0. It just hung again. I found a website that had versions 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.5, 8.1, 8.2, 9.0 and 10.0 available for download. I downloaded all of them. I then tried installing them one by one. All crashed during install except 10.0, which installed successfully but would not accept my Jukebox key. I then uninstalled Jukebox (which I could now do). Starting from 7.1 again, I tried each version in turn. Again, only version 10.0 would install successfully and clean up the mess left by the previously crashed installs. I came to the conclusion that something in the Windows XP updates (IE 7.0 or Media Player) had changed something that the Jukebox installer was trying to access, causing the install to freeze and that the problem has been addressed in version 10.0. Users of older versions of Jukebox are probably going to have to accept that, as they upgrade their hardware and software, their current version of Jukebox is going to fail and they are going to be forced to buy version 10.0, whether they like it or not.


----------



## john1

Hi RJCaldwell,

I have an installation file for MM-8
which you may like better.
If you are interested you can PM me
or email me.
I haven't been able to get your email
or your PM to work. 

John


----------



## ElectricEye

I can't believe it!

1) Many people (like myself) like the older 7.5 version of MMJB; the new ones, I hate
2) My MMJB stopped working today...

I can tell you it worked fine last week, but today I was trying to convert MP3 files from 128 Mbps to 32 Mbps (one of the two reasons I have MMJB installed on my system, but it did not start.

When rebooting the LapTop, it said that MMJB.exe file was still running but the shutdown procedure could not close it; so, the options were to terminate program or to cancel.

The PC said this, but the program was not running... so I guess something got stucked in the middle of the startup of MMJB.

The only change made to my PC in these past days is the IE7 update, which I believe is responsible for MMJB not working.

This version of this MMJB came with originally installed in my system, and I tried to re-install it from the SW Recovery Disk. Apparently, the installation went fine; it even finished, and went on to the screen: You have finished installing... do you want to restart your computer?

If you said "YES", it would freeze, and a message appeared saying: "The MMJB Installation program cannot be closed"; terminate, or cancel.
If you say no, everything went fine... but whenever you try to shut down, the message would appear.

Regardless of what I did, the MMJB would still not run. I even tried to remove the program from the program list in add/delete programs of the control panel, and it worked fine the first time; now it appears listed, but I cannot remove it...


----------



## john1

Hi Electric Eye,

This is probably due to the DLLs that MM-7.5 wants to use.
IE 7 will have changed many DLLs, and they are clearly not working in the same
way that the previous ones did. Even though they may have the same file-name.

If you can find the appropriate DLLs that MM-7.5 wants to use,
you can put them into the same folder as the MM-7.5 program,
then MM-7.5 should work as it did before.

Exactly how you might find the right DLLs i don't know.
But somebody will.

Sometimes there is a facility to return to the previous version of IE,
to see if that is possible, try the 'add/remove' , heres a pic of what
mine gives if i choose to remove my IE.

Best of luck with it, John 

*******************


----------



## Telstar

.
hmm...ok, we have an interesting situation here, don't we?...  
Take a look at the commonality in some of our comments...



RJCaldwell said:


> I stayed with 7.5. Last week MusicMatch Jukebox would not open...
> *Only a couple things have changed - updated IE to the latest version 7.*





Telstar said:


> I also liked MMJB v7.5 (even better than the newer versions) and had it for many years...A couple of weeks ago I tried to update Windows Media Player from v10 to v11 it messed with my computer and I could no longer open or start MMJB v7.5...
> *this coincides with about the time I upgraded IE6 to IE7*





Yelpir said:


> *I came to the conclusion that something in the Windows XP updates (IE 7.0 or Media Player) had changed* something that the Jukebox installer was trying to access, causing the install to freeze





ElectricEye said:


> *The only change made to my PC in these past days is the IE7 update*, which I believe is responsible for MMJB not working.





john1 said:


> This is probably due to the DLLs that MM-7.5 wants to use.
> *IE 7 will have changed many DLLs*, and they are clearly not working in the same
> way that the previous ones did.


Anyone notice a recurring theme here?

IE7 has no special qualities that are a "MUST HAVE" for me...it doesn't come close to Firefox.

I use Firefox 1.5.0.8, about 99% of the time anyway, except for Windows Updates and the occasional site that requires ActiveX and will only open with Internet Explorer.

I'm considering turning the clock back to IE6.

*Has anyone done this yet and then tried to re-install MMJB v7.0 or 7.5?*



john1 said:


> If you can find the appropriate DLLs that MM-7.5 wants to use,
> you can put them into the same folder as the MM-7.5 program,
> then MM-7.5 should work as it did before.
> *Exactly how you might find the right DLLs i don't know.*
> But somebody will.


*-->Perhaps reverting back to IE6 would do this?*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yelpir said:


> Users of older versions of Jukebox are probably going to have to accept that, as they upgrade their hardware and software, their current version of Jukebox is going to fail and they are going to be *forced to buy version 10.0*, whether they like it or not.


I went with the *FREE* version of *Yahoo! MusicMatch Jukebox*...
though it's OK...*I'd still rather have back MMJB v7.5*.


----------



## ElectricEye

Hello, Friends!

Thank you for your kind response... I installed Yahoo MusicBox 10, but didn't do any good, because the previous version of the MMJB was under a different name; so I had two programs in my add/remove list. I removed Yahoo Music Box, and installed MusicMatch Jukebox 10 from one of the sites kindly provided by Telstar. The install went fine, and now I could remove it.

I re-installed it, but the functionalities I had are now gone. I used MMJB mainly for recording voice from the microphone, and ocasionally for bit-rate reduction and format conversion.

The proposal of returning to IE6 or to change to another browser other than IE7, sounds good, but I think I rather change MMJB (which I don't really like) for another SW (WinAmp, Windows Media Player, RealPlayer, QuickTime), while trying to recover the functionalities lost in MMJB on those programs.

I love WinAmp, I like WMP, I don't care about RP or QT... Does anyone knows about a PlugIn (either in WinAmp or Windows media Player), which allows to record from microphone ?


----------



## Telstar

.
*The following are Windows instructions for uninstalling IE7 returning back to IE6:*

Here are the Instructions in *IE7>Help>Index>To uninstall Internet Explorer 7*

*Screenshot*


which says:

*Note
"If you had a previous version of Internet Explorer on your computer before you installed Internet Explorer 7, your computer will roll back to the previous version if you uninstall Internet Explorer 7"* 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.
and...these are the instructions as found at (link) *Internet Explorer 7 Support*
(When you click on the question: *"How do I install/uninstall Internet Explorer 7?"*)

*To uninstall Internet Explorer 7 to return to Internet Explorer 6 on Windows XP:*

*1. Click "Start," and then click "Control Panel."
2. Click "Add or Remove Programs."
3. Check "Show Updates" at the top of the dialog box.
4. Scroll down the list and highlight the version of Internet Explorer 7 that you are running, and then click "Change/Remove." (If you are running Internet Explorer 7 Beta 2 Preview  March 20 or later, it is not necessary to check "Show Updates.")
5. Go here and select the appropriate version of Internet Explorer 7 for your operating system.*


----------



## stantley

ElectricEye said:


> I rather change MMJB (which I don't really like) for another SW (WinAmp, Windows Media Player, RealPlayer, QuickTime), while trying to recover the functionalities lost in MMJB on those programs.
> 
> I love WinAmp, I like WMP, I don't care about RP or QT... Does anyone knows about a PlugIn (either in WinAmp or Windows media Player), which allows to record from microphone ?


Of the four media players you mentioned WinAmp is overall the best.

To record from a microphone (or line-in or off the sound card) you should get Audacity which a freeware recorder/editor. MM is just a recorder, but with Audacity you can also edit the recorded wav files.


----------



## RJCaldwell

That being said, it appears that IE 7, rather than MMJB is at fault. If I revert to an earlier version of IE will Windows Update keep bugging me to accept the update to IE8? (I have also changed my default browser to Firefox 2.0)


----------



## john1

I'm pretty sure you can turn off the update reminders.


----------



## Telstar

RJCaldwell said:


> *"If I revert to an earlier version of IE will Windows Update keep bugging me to accept the update to IE8?"*





john1 said:


> *"I'm pretty sure you can turn off the update reminders."*


*john1 is correct!* :up:

Within the past hour I have completed the *Uninstall of my IE7* and had "absolutely" NO problem going back to *IE6*.
(IE6 is so "clean and uncluttered looking (compared to IE7 anyway)", I feel like someone who just cleaned out his garage).

Before uninstall, I took a lot of precautions (overkill I'm sure).
And, I also Googled for more information and found *this informative link* that gives these additional suggestions:

*Before installing IE7 (and before *uninstalling*), it is important to complete the following steps.

* Set a restore point (just in case)
* Disable antivirus, antispyware, crashguards etc.
* Shut down all other running programmes (except for firewall) - that includes Messenger, Windows Defender, OneCare - don't forget to exit via systray icons as well.
* Turn off Automatic Updates until you have uninstalled all you want, rebooted twice, installed what you want and rebooted twice - once you've done that, turn Automatic Updates back on (believe me, you'll thank me later)*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Turn off Automatic Updates at: *Start>Control Panel>Automatic Updates*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Before and after Re-installing IE6, I ran CCleaner and RegSeeker.

After uninstalling IE7 and rebooting "twice" I opened *IE6>Windows Update*...and sure enough, there were two updates available, one was of course for updating IE6 to Internet Explorer 7...I clicked on the box next to the update...*"Don't show this update to me again."*
I downloaded the second update and another reboot was required.

Right now, all is well!

Now, I'm contemplating trying to install *MMJB v7.5* again, but I'm still correlating.


----------



## john1

Hi Telstar,

Clearly you have kept a copy of the installation file for MM 7.5,
I hope it works out Ok for you.

If its Ok please let us know, i'm sure people would like to know.

John


----------



## Telstar

......................







*>>SUCCESS!!<<*








..................................................

As suspected, and now confirmed, the problem was that *IE7 interferes/blocks the installation* of an older version of MMJB.

*Procedure:*

1) Be sure all other versions of MMJB are closed (I still have the Yahoo! MusicMatch Jukebox in a different Directory).

2) MusicMatch v7.5 will install into a new Directory: *C:\Program Files\MusicMatch*

3) Download your preferred older version of *MMJB* from *here*.

4) *CAUTION:*

***DO NOT* say "YES" to this: 
or it will start an update to a newer version (v9.0) than the one you downloaded.

***and *DO NOT* "SAVE" this: 

I'm pretty sure this is the "nag" screen that pops up up when you close MMJB, asking you if you want to upgrade to Jukebox Plus (the file name is *nag.swf*).

5) Start setting up your Library/Playlists.

Any questions about the installation procedure, let me know. :up:

*NOTE:* before downloading I cleaned the Registry with: *RegSeeker*
and ran: *CCleaner* and *rebooted*...
just to be sure the paths to the new installation were clear of old Registry Keys.

btw...remember to go to *View>Download Skins* after your installation to check out and download your favorite skin.

Have Fun!


----------



## john1

Hi RJCaldwell,

I am sorry i did not answer your email,
that is cos i have only just got it.

Brief explanation:
www.safe-mail.net use quite aggressive anti spam algorithms, which
are not adjustable or controllable by the email addressee ... me.
As it happens, they have recently changed the requirements that they
impose upon their email users, the email users are now required to
log in to their server at least once per month or their account will
lapse and the email user will lose their account if they don't do
that.
Being that i rather like my Safe-mail account, which i have had for
years and many people have me listed on it, i therefore make a point
of logging in every fortnight, to keep my account with them alive.
When i logged in yesterday, i had a quick look through the emails
they had set aside, ones that their algorithm had decided were not
genuine emails ... and i found your email.
I don't know why yours was withheld, maybe because it contained an
address or a url, maybe its primed to pick those out, i don't know.
The user has no control unfortunately.
It is only because i have to log in regularly that i picked it up.
I always collect my mail using Outlook Express, this is a recent
inconvenience having to visit them regularly, i have set up a
reminder to remind me to do it.

So i will reply to you here, as i have been unable to send you a PM.
And i have been unable to get TSG to send you an email.
*Correction* ... your email now seems to work, at least it hasn't come
back as not working.

Anyway, i would be quite happy to send you the installation file that
i have for Ver8 (i think),
But,
I have found that Music-Match have an archive page, and the previous
versions are available for download.
It has quite a few versions of MMJB-7.5 so you can choose one.
I don't know what the difference might be.

http://partners.musicmatch.com/archives/

If this is not satisfactory for any reason, i would be quite happy
to send you the version that i have.

Regards, John


----------



## john1

Hi RJCaldwell,

Ive had another look at that page, and i think the choices include
other languages, but i am not sure.

These are the ones i would download, i guess the EN is for English
but i dont know what the differences are.
One of those versions will hopefully be the one you are looking for.
The one called 'support' is probably an extra bit for one of the
others.

7.50.0089b_ENU.exe
7.50.1026_ENU.exe
7.50.3001_ENU_Support.exe
7.50.3102_ENU.exe
7.50.3103_ENU.exe

Regards, John


----------



## john1

I was wondering if theres a way to install MMJB entirely in a folder
of its own, so that it does not share DLLs.

It might be possible to run the install on a separate drive,
having a 'program files' folder on that drive, with nothing in it.
It might also need an empty 'Windows' folder, with only an empty
'System' folder.

If that is possible, then MMJB might install itself and its DLLs
into them.

Then of course, MMJB with its own files could be put together in
their own folder, and placed back on the C-drive. 

But i don't know if that is possible, one day i may try something
like that, to see how it goes.

Regards, John


----------



## Telstar

john1 said:


> Hi RJCaldwell,
> These are the ones i would download, i guess the EN is for English
> but i dont know what the differences are.
> One of those versions will hopefully be the one you are looking for.
> The one called 'support' is probably an extra bit for one of the
> others.
> 
> 7.50.0089b_ENU.exe
> 7.50.1026_ENU.exe
> 7.50.3001_ENU_Support.exe
> 7.50.3102_ENU.exe
> 7.50.3103_ENU.exe
> Regards, John


The version I had before and the one I just installed (from the same site) after going back to IE6 is 
7.50.1026_ENU.exe

It's been working great!

Telstar


----------



## ElectricEye

Hello, Friends, sorry for being off -topic, just a quick note to thank Stantley for the Audacity suggestion. Works great!  Thanks again!


----------



## stantley

You're welcome, I'm glad it worked out you.


----------



## hayhay

i have had 7.5 on my pc for 4ys going good to last week i put on media player11 and ie7 bang 7.5 it went yahoo nothing worked took off m p 11 and ie7 i'm back on ie6 it's going like a dream thanks to you all for the help


----------



## john1

Hi hayhay,

I still feel this is down to DLLs of different versions.
If there is a way to put all the associated files in the folder with
the fresh installation, i think that would sort it.

One day i will see how to do that.

John


----------



## Telstar

hayhay said:


> i have had 7.5 on my pc for 4ys going good to last week i put on media player11 and ie7 bang 7.5 it went yahoo nothing worked took off m p 11 and ie7 i'm back on ie6 it's going like a dream thanks to you all for the help


Glad to hear that *hayhay*.
It took a while to figure out that updating Windows Media Player from v10 to v11 (stopped MMJB v7.5 from starting), as well as the update from IE6 to IE7, were the culprits...but after seeing that IE7 was common to everyone's problem about Musicmatch 7.5 not running or not being able to be installed, it soon became obvious.
Well, just one more reason not to upgrade from IE6 to IE7.


----------



## Hometaskguy

Thanks for the help folks. Musicmatch has done noting but go down hill since 7.5 and I have tested every version. With your help my 7.5 is working again, but up until a few days ago and for about the last 8 months I had been running the beta version of IE 7.0 and it worked great. When I did the un install I went back to IE 6.0.29 and that sucks I like the look and function of 7. Would anyone have a save version of 7.0 beta? If anyone needs a version of 7.0,7.1,7.5 or 8.1 of Musicmatch and I have the wma add on for the 7. versions, just let me know if you would like a copy. But you must supply your own key.
Pierre *Home*task guy


----------



## Hometaskguy

I was able to find IE7.0 beta 2 and reinstalled it and MMJB 7.5 I also reinstalled Media player 11 and all is back to normal they all function perfect.

Thanks again for sharing and a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.

Pierre


----------



## Douger50

My wife's computer stopped running the 7.5 Music Match, and would not re-install either. Finally we did several restores, and went back 2 months before we could uninstall and re-install 7.5. We started updating our software, and as soon as IE 7.0 updated, Music Match was dead. We uninstalled IE 7.0 and everything worked again! Now as for the Multimedia Player 11.0 update that is another scary path! We are currently running version 10.0. So, IE 7.0 definitely is a "killer" App, and NOT in a GOOD way!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mself61

I was sent here from another thread I posted at, wish this one came up first in google.
I feel we shouldnt have to WAIST our precious time and fixing what Microcrap has broken, this not being the first one either I'm sure. Some sites REQUIRE you use IE, there for MS should Pay us for our time and money we spent and give us a permanent fix for our favorite program. it's like this... you go to a Chevy dealer buy a new Truck and 3 years later they tell you it's no longer allowed on the road so we took your motor out of it.
Currently I got 10.chit MMJB running and deleted IE completely off, after that 7.5 still wouldnt install. I didnt try a different directory YET but I want my 7.5 that I have a PAID KEY CODE that no longer works, I also feel that Yahoo NOT SUPPORTING the WORKING FUNCTIONALITY of a BRAND NAME product is like Chevy saying "we can not replace your engine" after they stole it. SHAME ON YAHOO for taking advantage of all these people that are giving up on their older PAID version to AGAIN buy there upgraded CRUD that does nothing more 7.5 .... heck probably 5.0 did. they are playing they MS greedy game, "just make it look better and add that new feature we bought from Glass2K, change a few dll's to makes sure they cant use some older programs and were set like Phillip Morris Co.
I ( I mean We ) keep hoping the Compting world will get easier but the BS keeps rising from the big boys. MS motto should read "How much time do you want to waist today" well I must say I feel OK about waisting the last hour now. Good luck to all See ya in the LAW SUIT if one arises.


----------



## Grimlar

It seems that the problem may be a dll required by IE7 is actually part of Windows Vista and therefore not present on Windows XP machines.

This is apparently affecting quite a number of applications so it would seem safe to assume that this is a bug in IE7 that will be fixed by a future update.

In the meantime the easiest way to get Musicmatch 7.5 working again is to uninstall IE7.

For reference the missing file is called dwmapi.dll.

You can check this for yourself using the Dependency Walker utility. This is a free MS tool and allows you to find out what dll's programs require and if any are missing. Much of the information provided is only of interest to programmers, but its fairly easy to see which files are missing. It can be found here http://www.dependencywalker.com

Grimlar


----------



## mself61

I uninstalled it as I said... but still wouldn't let me reinstall 7.5, I may have a ti here - That at one point I did install the Vista transformation pack. and when I lost 7.5 the first time after the IE7 update I figured it was the vista pack.


----------



## john1

Hi Grimlar,

Thanks for mentioning 'Dependency Walker',
Ive never heard of that before.
Ive downloaded it, i'll try it later.

John


----------



## john1

This might seem naive, but has anyone tried putting the required DLL into the MM folder ?

Normal procedure is that an app will first look to its own folder, before going through the retrieval procedure involving the PC's collection of DLLs.
(i think ... but whats normal ? ... these days they write whatever they like)

John


----------



## Grimlar

Yes, apparently someone has tried copying the dwmapi.dll file across to XP, it fails to register properly as it is a Windows Vista only file. Something to do with the new Vista desktop / interface I believe.

It seems that there are going to be some changes to the way some of the underlying windows systems such as COM and obviously the GUI are organised. This seems to be where this file comes in, dwmapi.dll is required by ieframe.dll which is required by the new mshtml.dll which was installed by IE7. Neither ieframe.dll or dwmapi.dll were present before IE7 so far as I can tell. It seems that a different DLL, shdocvw.dll, provided some of the same functionality before.

Mshtml.dll however IS required by Musicmatch, BUT, copying an older version of this file into the musicmatch directory is not sufficient on its own, there were quite a few other DLL's changed by IE7. As IE7 is integrated so tightly to the OS it means that some of the newer DLL's from the system32 folder will be loaded when the OS is loaded, I dont know if XP would load a second (older) version of a DLL when Musicmatch runs, but I doubt it.

As such I think this is a bug that MS will have to fix sooner rather than later as it seems there are quite a number of programmers having problems with this aswell, it seems to interfere with their development work, something MS usually tries to avoid. 

Of course that still doesnt necessarily mean that a program as old as musicmatch 7.5 will work with an updated IE7. It may be IE6 is as far as we can go with Musicmatch on XP. On the other hand, Windows Vista would have the missing DLL's and MS will at least have to have a stab at providing some backward compatibility, It may be that Musicmatch will work fine on Vista.

As for a Vista transformation Pack, I dont know what it does or how it works but if it relies on any of the DLL's from Vista to work then it is entirely possible that it will interfere with Musicmatch too.

Sorry I cant be of more help, but I dont really know much about it myself.


----------



## Gozer

Telstar - concerning IE 7 and MusicMatch
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Can you elaborate a bit. Does installing Version 10 first provide necessary Version 8 files, that will work with IE7? 
How did you get Version 10 into a different directory. When I install, a Crogram files>>MusicMatch directory is created right away. It isn't until later in the custom install process that I get to choose a different directory. By then, a bunch of files are already in the MusicMatch folder.
Any help would be appreciated. I sure enjoy the simplicity and intuitiveness of the older versions, particularly version 8.
Thanks. Gozer


----------



## Telstar

Gozer said:


> Telstar - concerning IE 7 and MusicMatch
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Does installing Version 10 first provide necessary Version 8 files, that will work with IE7?
> How did you get Version 10 into a different directory. When I install, a Crogram files>>MusicMatch directory is created right away.


Hi *Gozer*,
As far as installing into a different directory...when the *.exe* opens to start the installation of v10, make sure the radio button is marked at *Save to Disk* (instead of *Open with*), but before initiating the install, I had already created a new Folder at *Crogram\MusicMatch v10* (I'm pretty sure that's what I named it) and saved the file to there and then started the installation from that Directory and made sure the file path went there.

Though other posts have speculated on what the reason my v7.5 was not able to install, all I'm sure of is that when I went back to IE6 from IE7 I had no problem with the installation, so there's something in IE7 that prevented this (and I'm still at IE6).

Hope this helps.


----------



## krs7272

I happened upon this discussion due to the same IE7 MMJB 7.5 issue everyone is having.
I've uninstalled IE7 reinstalled MMJB but now have the strange problem that I wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing? now whenever I start MMJB my Browser (Firefox) is unable to connect to the internet. But if I close MMJB it works again. And if you hadn't already guessed IE is unaffected.


----------



## RJCaldwell

The only way I was able to get MMJB 7.5 working again (and yes, it is working great) was to uninstall the newest I.E.7.0 which I didn't like anyway. I then did a thorough uninstall of MMJB which I learned from one of the threads in this forum. It involved using windows uninstall program, Deleting MMJB entries from the program files and 2 places in Documents and Settings.....Also stopping all running processes concerning MMJB (Control, Alt, Del) to get to the processes. Then there was the registry edit. But - all of these things worked and I was able to do a clean and successful reinstallation of my MMJB 7.5 from the original program file that I saved when I purchased the upgrade.


----------



## krs7272

Well upon following RJ's suggestions I uninsalled completely just as he said all entries folders cleaned registry ( I used CCleaner). And reinstalled with no problems. Finally everything is working correctly. 

Anyone tried MMJB 7.5 on Vista?


----------



## thelightners

I completely erased any traces of Musicmatch 7.5 and IE 7.0.5xx from my computer, including the registry. I installed IE 6 and after a couple of reboots tried to install MM 7.5, which I purchased on CD rom, along with an update key for plus. The result was an error message that informed me that IE was not installed, and that it was highly recomended that I install at least ie 5.5. The installation stalled at this point. IE did not show up under ADD/REMOVE programs in the control panel , but it was available from the start menu, and I was able to browse. About IE showed the version to be 6.something. I will update if I can find a way to make this work.


----------



## Realales

Musicmatch does not work with IE7. Roll back to IE6, no probs


----------



## dYgYtAl World

First, like everyone else, I don't think MMJB has had a version worth a damn since 7.5. Just like AOL taking over WinAMP/Nullsoft, Yahoo has polished up MMJB with all sorts of crappy little bells, whistles and advertisements that pretty much make it worthless. 

And just as bad, they have completely hosed the old MusicMatch Artists website, which I must say was quite invaluable to me when trying to find specific titles/artists/albums but I guess it was just too much work to keep it updated. Now I use Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk to gather the all important artist information, playlists, album covers, etc.

In any event, I ran into the same problem everyone else has. Against my better judgement I installed IE7 only to realize too late what a mistake it was. However, since I had also upgraded from WMP10 to WMP11 at the same time (yeah, that was stupid...), I wasn't exactly sure where the problems were. I rolled back to WMP10 figuring that this was a "Media Player" conflict but alas... you know the story.

I finally made the transition from IE7 back to IE6 and I must say that it worked splendidly. Reinstalled MMJB 7.5 and now I am happier than a pig in... well, you know. 

Now just one more issue which I need to resolve which may be a topic in another thread. At the time I installed IE7/WMP11, my FireFox freaked out. All my Toolbar Shortcuts disappeared. *POOF*!!! I am like WTF? To make things worse, the FireFox window will no longer remember the settings. It always starts up as 1000x1000 window, and always in the upper/left corner regardless of where it is when I close it. It also will no longer allow me to save any shortcuts on the toolbar or anywhere else for that matter. It just freezes and I have to resort to Task Manager to kill it. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling it to no avail. If anyone has any suggestions or a link to a thread that may shed some light on this issue, I'd greatly appreciate it.

BTW - Great site, guys. keep it up! :up:

ON EDIT - I poked around a bit more and figured out the FireFox issue. My localstore.rdf file somehow got corrupted, possibly when I was updating IE or WMP. In any event, the fix was easy although all my toolbar bookmarks are forever gone. The fix was located here at http://kb.mozillazine.org/Window_position_not_remembered_at_startup_-_Firefox and resolved my issue in short order.

Thanks again.


----------



## Neonnotso

Thank s to everyone for finding the answer to this one. I would have never associated the install of IE 7 to the MM problem because I also installed a new HD and did a new install of XP.

Damn you Bill Gates!!

I use Firefox anyway, don't know why I installed IE 7.


----------



## DrRonski

John,
The Partners site now requires a Username and Password to gain access.
I just found a site (Oldapps.com) that archives a set of old MMJB files, but I wondered if you might know better.
I'm running XP and IE 11 on a new machine that never had the old IE on it, and I am becoming fond of tabbed browsing.
Think I'm gonna' hafta' wait for Vista to fix the problem...?


----------



## john1

Hi DrRonski,

Yes, ive just visited that site, and it does want username and password
I also looked at Oldapps.com and the downloads there look just the same
so i suppose they are the same. But with no need of names and password.
No, i dont know any better, maybe you could copy a few of the MMJ
versions, just in case they withdraw it from everywhere on the net.

I don't know that Vista would be any better ...

I didn't know IE had crept up to 11 ... i'm still using IE6.

I am getting so fed up with microsoft that i am seriously looking at
migrating into the Apple or Linux camps. Probably Apple, i have been
given an Apple machine, that i am trying to get used to.

Best of luck with your MusicMatch,
John


----------



## Storm6

Guys (And Girls) - just wanted to post up a "Thank You".
My computer hard drive failed a couple of months ago, and since then I've been jukeboxless, with Yahoo/musicmatch telling me that they would no longer service "old" versions of MM JB.

Did a google and found this thread - and I have the JB back again (It may sound trivial, but due to the "eccentricity of my computer - MMJB was the only program that I could use to burn music disks!). 

Anyway, it's just a big THANKS from me. :up: 

G


----------



## RJCaldwell

I'm sorry that I did not read all of this thread but the only way I could get my original copy of MMJB 7.5 to work was to uninstall Internet Explorer 7.0 and use Mazilla Firefox for my browser. As soon as I made the browser switch I was able to reinstall MMJB and it has been fine since. My guess is that Vista would totally disable MMJB.


----------



## MowermanEd

I too, had problems installing MM 8.0 (my favorite version) with IE7 on XP. I had a failed install and could not uninstall, terribly frustrating. I then gave up and eventually moved to Vista. Of course Vista contains IE7 but I was able to install MM 8.0 without any problems and am listening to music even as I type. The only caveat I've found is that when MM starts I get a message that says it isn't compatible with Vista. I click OK and it starts and runs fine as far as I can tell.


----------



## DrRonski

Now that IS interesting. You are the first I've read who has actually installed an older version of MM under Vista.
Do you do anything special or just a standard install?
Did you manually uninstall MM 8.0 under XP first?
Even with IE 7.0 in place you're getting proper install, huh?
I wonder if anyone else has had a similar experience?
This is encouraging to me since that's where I want to go eventually.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## john1

Hi,

Yes, it is very interesting.
And also encouraging in a way.
I must admit, i would not have expected Vista to be any more accepting
of Musicmatch previous versions than other microsoft OS's have been.

Maybe Vista's DLL handling has been altered a little so as to be less
of a problem, there has been an ongoing discontent about the way DLL's
have been handled by the redmond programming.
Musicmatch has not been the only application to be messed up by DLL
mismanagement.

If that is the case, then maybe other troublesome situations can also
be dealt with using Vista ... ?

We shall see, soon i hope.

Cheers, John


----------



## DrRonski

One of the key functions of MM I have relied on in the past is the SmartSplit function when burning a large number of files to multiple CD's.
Until I can get MM back, does anyone have a recommendation on a burner than can do the same?
I know Yahoo can do it if you buy the Pro edition, but I'd rather not.
Also, has anyone used dBPowerAmp? I've played with it some as a player, but no other functionalities. I do think it can handle intelligent tagging and converting formats. It also adds great info in the Explorer context window.
I haven't tried to reinstall it under XP yet to see if it has similar problems as MM. Maybe I'll try it today...


----------



## MowermanEd

Dr Ronski,
No, I did not uninstall MM from XP. I couldn't uninstall it, nor could I get it to install. After doing a clean install of Vista it installed without a hitch. Unless of course you consider the little dialog box popping up saying that it is incapatable with Vista. Like I said before, I just said "OK" and then it starts and works fine. It won't connect and check for updates though and that's fine with me.


----------



## john1

Some people would consider that not connecting
and looking for updates is a definate improvement.

John


----------



## UNDERFUNK

I've installed MM 8.2 on Vista. 
Right click application, go to properties, compatibility tab, run in 2000 or XP mode.
Vista wiil give you an error message, non compatible, check box "don't remind me..".
Works.

I can't install it on XP though, freezes during installation.
Since I'm running a dual boot, I tried to copy & paste between volumes, no avail.

The vertical skin in ver. 8 is my weakness... the Pegasus XL.

Good luck.

P.S... Death to Yahoo, they've ruined a great program.

Namaste


----------



## sorbaspray

I also have used mmjb 7.5 for years with no problems. After I downloaded and installed a security patch for windows media player last week mmjb quit working. A new install hangs up in setup and will not complete the install.
One more example of Microsoft keeping us save from ourself!


----------



## CurtisDowney66

Hometaskguy said:


> Thanks for the help folks. Musicmatch has done noting but go down hill since 7.5 and I have tested every version. With your help my 7.5 is working again, but up until a few days ago and for about the last 8 months I had been running the beta version of IE 7.0 and it worked great. When I did the un install I went back to IE 6.0.29 and that sucks I like the look and function of 7. Would anyone have a save version of 7.0 beta? If anyone needs a version of 7.0,7.1,7.5 or 8.1 of Musicmatch and I have the wma add on for the 7. versions, just let me know if you would like a copy. But you must supply your own key.
> Pierre *Home*task guy


I just ran across this site by searching for ways to fix my musicmatch also, and with the stuff I have read hear I have got it back up and running now, but it won't play wma's, and I can't find the plugin for it. I see here you have said you have the file. If you can get it for me, I would really be greatful. BTW, I have version 7.5
Thanks


----------



## sorbaspray

I have removed Music Match from my computer. Sorry I cannot help you with any plugins.


----------



## caraewilton

Hi. I have been watching this thread for some time now. I would like to thank you all, as it has been most informative
I have used various versions of MMJB. I moved from winamp to MMJB whay back when. I liked the library setout and the ease with which I could convert my cd's to mp3. At some stage MMJB droped the linein recording from the free version so I bought a licence for MMJB plus. My thinking at the time, rather to support a great programme so that it may continue to be developed. As I am South African, and our Rand is rather weak against the USD, it was an expensive licence to purchase.
In 2004 I had MMJB ver9. I missed version 8, but liked the super tagging options and found that the tag lookup feature warrented staying with the newer version. Well, I kept version 9 and continued to use it, as subsequent versions were terrible. In particular, I could no longer have more than one library and the newer versions had issues with handling my all my songs. So like I say I stuck with version 9. Sometime this year got a nasty suprise, my MMJB plus started showing those upgrade screens again, recomending Yahoo MM and what not. Then like many of you, one day after updating Windows XP, MMJB stopped working. What the problem was, who knows? Maybe the new IE7 or updated windows media player or ... Some of this thread could probably answer the question. At first WMP was fine until I wanted to rip a new CD I had bought. Then I wanted write a cd to play in my car. Oh boy suddenly realised why I have always used MMJB. Like lots of you, tried a lot of things to get MMJB working again, sadly little success.
Recently, I purchased a new PC with Vista business. Initially I did not install MMJB at all, considering the issues I had with XP. After reading the last couple of posts where people have done this with success I tried. Got a message saying MMJB is not compatable with Vista, but clicked the continue to install option. MMJB ver9 is working I'll have try buring a cd, but at least for now, I have my different libraries. I have disabled anything that looks like it may need connecting to the internet, hopefully this will keep the Yahoo hounds at bay.
For now, things are working. So thank you for keeping this thread alive


----------



## stantley

caraewilton said:


> I liked the super tagging options


Yes I did to, in fact that was one of the major reasons I bought 'All future versions' of Jukebox Plus which included unlimited Super Tagging.

That is until Yahoo decided to pull the plug on the MM online database, at least that's my best guess as to what's happened. Try super tagging something and see if you get 'Super Tagging Error - Internet Connectivity problems prevented super tagging lookup'.


----------



## DrRonski

I wonder, with the release of SP3 for XP, if anyone else has thought about trying to install MMJB again, even with IE7 still in the system.
I might consider it later tonight, but just thought I'd ask. I really don't want to go to Vista or rollback IE7, but I really do miss my MMJB!


----------



## RJCaldwell

I have no problem getting MMJB 7.5 to "operate." It operates well as a music player, CD burner, etc. But the features that I used the most and liked the best were the "super-tagging" and Music Guide button options used to look-up the artist and the title and the Album Cover, etc. I could be playing a song and go to the Music Guide to see the details about the artist, the track, other songs by the artist, and music recommendations. These features don't seem to be supported anymore or are not available to me. I think there is nothing wrong with the program the way I have it installed - it is that when the program goes online to search a database the supported database is no longer there. I too had a paid-for key which entitled me to all future upgrades. (all future upgrades except the Yahoo Music Upgrade which was dim in comparison to MMJB) Even as "dim" some of the above features would work with Yahoo - now Yahoo is apparently not supporting its own music player. I did stumble on to a site full of music details about artists and songs and charts. The site is http://www.allmusic.com/ Any good, alternative replacements??


----------

